# Walleye fishing Lewis and Clark?



## andyriedlinger (Sep 19, 2009)

Where are the walleye at the lake? Is there any left in Lewis and Clark?


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

ha.. days, i know exactly where they are, but cant just give out hard worked information...you can catch walleyes all over that lake, some real nice fish as well. but like any other lake, some spots are better than others....just look for a black/maroon ranger, that might give ya a hint :lol:


----------

